# TSC Distribution Center



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Goal 1 month 2 painters and a helper. Exterior repaint.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

Dat's a biguun!

What type and how extensive is the prep going to be?


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Pressure wash and some sraping old coating is pretty tight. All red 2 part Acrylon rest exterior acrylic. Hoping a week a side roughly. We will just have to rock and roll.


----------



## I paint paint (May 4, 2014)

racx said:


> Pressure wash and some sraping *old coating is pretty tight.* All red 2 part Acrylon rest exterior acrylic. Hoping a week a side roughly. *We will just have to rock and roll.*


Good to hear TSC is going after it sooner than later.

You bringing an array of extension ladders, one or more mechanical lifts?

Rock and roll, or rock and spray!


----------



## racx (May 2, 2015)

Rock and spray but have to back roll. Its tilt up but we always back roll this also will help save on prep instead of masking shield spray then roll and cut by windows ect. Save alot of time. Unless wind isn't cooperative.


----------

